# Torque Wrench - Replace When? Which One?



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a 20+ year old Craftsman Micro-Adjusting Torque Control Wrench 5 to 75 FT. LBS. Sears told me it was cheaper to buy a new one than have mine calibrated.

How do I know if it needs to be calibrated and/or replaced? Is there that much difference between brands of Torque Wrenches: Craftsman, Husky, SK, Snap-on, Matco, etc.?

I am thinking about doing my first engine rebuild, do I need a new Torque Wrench?

Thanks for your help and advice,
Joel


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Joel4JC said:


> I have a 20+ year old Craftsman Micro-Adjusting Torque Control Wrench 5 to 75 FT. LBS. Sears told me it was cheaper to buy a new one than have mine calibrated.
> 
> How do I know if it needs to be calibrated and/or replaced? Is there that much difference between brands of Torque Wrenches: Craftsman, Husky, SK, Snap-on, Matco, etc.?
> 
> ...


simply because of the age of that tq wrench, i would recommend you replace it. metal fatiques over time and if that tq wrench wasnt stored properly, you may be seriously out of cal. we do aviation work and we re-cal our tq wrenches every 6 months and sooner if they are dropped. you can get yourself a quality craftsman tq wrench that will do what you need it to do. if you are going to rebuild your engine, save yourself some heartache and some money and get yourself a new tq wrench. dont risk your new engine on a faulty tool that can be reasonably replaced.


----------



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> simply because of the age of that tq wrench, i would recommend you replace it. metal fatiques over time and if that tq wrench wasnt stored properly, you may be seriously out of cal. we do aviation work and we re-cal our tq wrenches every 6 months and sooner if they are dropped. you can get yourself a quality craftsman tq wrench that will do what you need it to do. if you are going to rebuild your engine, save yourself some heartache and some money and get yourself a new tq wrench. dont risk your new engine on a faulty tool that can be reasonably replaced.


Thanks for the advice. I take excellent care of all my tools. They are always cleaned, well organized and locked in their proper tool storage. The torque wrench is still in its original box and shines like new. But, I'm not sure if it has ever been dropped. I am a weekend mechanic so they are not used on a daily basis. Depending on my schedule they may not even be used for months.

Do you still think I need to replace it? Do you think there is a big difference between the regular Craftsman Torque Wrench ($74.99) and the Craftsman Professional Torque Wrench ($169.99)?

Thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

It sounds like for your purposes you don't need much of the frills and accuracy of the expensive models. I think the cheaper model will suit you for another 20+years.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

James said:


> It sounds like for your purposes you don't need much of the frills and accuracy of the expensive models. I think the cheaper model will suit you for another 20+years.


gotta agree. the cheaper model will do what you need it to do. a word of advice. find out what range you need and try to get a tq wrench that accomodates you somewhere in the middle. its not good to use a tq wrench on the highest or lowest settings to achieve your tq. most tq wrenches are more accurate if used somewhere in the middle. a good shop tq wrench is one that can handle from 0-150 ft lbs. i like to have 2 of them if possible - one in in/lbs and the other in ft/lbs.


----------



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks James and AsleepAltima, I will go ahead and upgrade to the latest midrange, 5 FT LB to 100+ FT LB, model of the Craftsman Torque Wrench. I have two other torque wrenches which cover the low end in lb (2 years old) and high end ft lb (10 years old).


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah, sounds like you'll have it covered then. most of the engine stuff is in the 25-65 ft lb range IIRC, so a new, properly calibrated wrench will do you the best for that.
stuff like wheel bearings and suspension components usually don't require exact torque numbers (Hell, I've still had wheel bearings come apart in 6 weeks even when torqued to spec!).. but anyway, the craftsman Digitorque wrenches are pretty good.

From what I understand about the Snap-On wrenches though, they have free lifetime warranty and possibly recalibration. Sears charges something like $90 to recalibrate them, and a 25-250lb wrench only costs $99 new- which only has a 90 day warranty. :\


----------



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

I heard the same thing about Snap-On lifetime calibration warranty. This is why I was considering getting a Snap-On. However, I am a DIY and would have to either track down a Snap-On truck or order it online, then it may become a problem catching up with Snap-On to get it recalibrated!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I have 3 snap-on torque wrenches. 
24in lbs to 240 in lbs
10 ft lbs to 100 ft lbs
50 ft lbs to 250 ft lbs

If you buy a new torque wrench you should get it calibrated right off the bat anyway. I know you guys don't trust the people that stock this stuff right? I mean I know that 16 year old kid really cares about how he treats the stuff he's putting away. 

Snap on charged me 30 dollars to re-calibrate my wrenches. I have it done once a year since I use them very infrequently. 

You should be able to take your old torque wrench and have it calibrated without an issue. If they can't calibrate it then you know it's bad. If they do Calibrate it then you shouldn't have any issues.

::EDIT::

Do you really want a NEW torque wrench? You know that 20 year old wrench was put together with better parts then you'll find in ANY new wrench and will last you a LONG time.


----------



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> Snap on charged me 30 dollars to re-calibrate my wrenches. I have it done once a year since I use them very infrequently.


Do they calibrate them on the Truck or do they send them out? If they are sent out, do you pay for the shipping?



HATEnFATE said:


> Do you really want a NEW torque wrench? You know that 20 year old wrench was put together with better parts then you'll find in ANY new wrench and will last you a LONG time.


The question is do I NEED a NEW torque wrench? Sears wants more to calibrate it than to sell me a new one!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Sears isn't the only company that calibrates torque wrenches. Unless it's broke it doesn't need to be replaced. 

Mine were sent out to be done so it took some time. I also didn't have any projects going and knew what my future progress was looking like so I did it when I had time to spare.


----------



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

Do you have any recommendation on who to send my wrenches to for calibration? I will search the web and see what I can come up with in terms of price and time for recalibration. It may be cheaper in the long run to just buy a Snap-on, and ship it to them for recalibration. I will contact Snap-on and see what they say.

Thanks


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> ::EDIT::
> 
> Do you really want a NEW torque wrench? You know that 20 year old wrench was put together with better parts then you'll find in ANY new wrench and will last you a LONG time.


I feel insulted that you think new stuff is made cheaper. BUt seriously at home depot you have to be 18 to work there. and probally sears also. Another problem is in shipping it might be dropped. But I agree if it isn't broken then you don't really need a new one look for cheap recalibration. MIght even be a local place that does it. for less than 90. How much off are we talking about when it isn't calibrated. Because usually in my car manual it gives ranges of what it should be tourqued too.


----------



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

*Torque Wrench - Car Craft Magazine*

I found some information regarding Torque Wrenches in an article titled "Top Ten Engine - Building Tools" in the November 2001 issue of Car Craft magazine. Here are a couple of quotes:

"It may be elementary, but if you're assembling an engine, a good torque wrench is a must have."

"The most likely tool for the home shop is the click-type - very easy to use but susceptible to being miscalibrated. Though more costly, many pros like the dial wrenches." 

"Why is torque important? For critical fasteners such as rod, main, and head bolts, the fastener's clamping force and ability to retain tension is dependent upon the bolt being strained into its elastic range."


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

muchachomalo said:


> I feel insulted that you think new stuff is made cheaper. BUt seriously at home depot you have to be 18 to work there. and probally sears also.


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76760&highlight=craftsman+socket

post 14.


16, 18, 45 or 100, whoever is stocking at sears doesn't give a shit what happends working for just a hair over minimum wage


----------

